# AEP trip not impressed



## chilliyak (Jun 23, 2009)

Fished AEP area one time last year just fishing ponds around campgrounds and off main roads. Caught enough bass to be satisfied. Went Sunday after the 4th and had alot of trouble. May have been fished hard due to the holiday but I also had trouble with the weeds. Not much luck with easy to get to ponds so I searched out some off the beaten path and got the yak in. Weeds very thick in most areas but found where there were breaks in the mat the bass would swim through almost like they were traveling a highway. I would stay put in one spot and jig until the fish came to me. Also blue gills were very small and didn't even catch one over about 3 1/2 inches out of about 50 fish. Was disappointed to have to work just to get to a place to fish and then it wasn't very productive.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

What were you using? Over there you got to use no weight stuff, regardless if it's a wacky worm, senko or whatever.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey chilliyak,
I imagine if you hit it a few more times, (maybe not the dog-days-of-summer) you might change your mind.
There are some of the most fertile habitat for growing giant bass in Ohio in that area of the state.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm guessing if you got a kayak in, you weren't actually off the beaten path by much. With some of those ponds, it's a chore to get there with just a fishing rod.


----------



## chilliyak (Jun 23, 2009)

I caught a couple of bass and many bluegill on a purple prerigged worm. I was judging off the path as seeing only one vehicle on the "road" vs. countless vehicles passing by. I could see tons of large bass as most of the water was very clear. I just couldn't figure out how to get them to bite.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chilliyak said:


> I could see tons of large bass as most of the water was very clear. I just couldn't figure out how to get them to bite.


Welcome to the world of bass fishing...


----------

